# Ireland for £1. ha ha



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Celtic Link just sent me an e-mail promo saying Ireland for £1. on March 15th. 2013

Rubbish, tried allways and couldn't get less than £200 return.
With or without camper, one day or two weeks. 

Never wanted to go to Ireland but for a quid Thought I would give it a go. Guess we will be going south.

Ray.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Nipper,

This is not a con, it was aimed at bringing people from the continent to Ireland for St. Patricks Day under the name 'The Gathering'

It has been available for a few weeks and was reported to be filling quickly.

I had told a friend of mine about and he was able to get the deal.

Only drawback is that here in Ireland it is the return date, so you need to go to France earlier in the month, and of course the other leg of the trip is at standard price.

Still better than Irish Ferries which is about 450euro in May or 950euro in July or August. As usual still cheaper than most Ireland to Uk crossings with Stena or P&O off peak.

Davy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Davy.
But the promo was sent to me today. See the offer below............ Ray.

*Book the best priced ferry trip ever seen from Cherbourg to Rosslare with Celtic Link Ferries. Celtic Link Ferries are allowing passengers to travel from Cherbourg to Rosslare on 15th March 2013 for only €1. This means that passengers can travel with their tourist vehicle (car, van, campervan, motorbike) and have a cabin and the vehicle full of passengers.

Travel to Ireland on 15th March 2013 and be in time to get to experience Ireland's greatest celebration, St. Patrick's Day.*


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Also confirming that this is a genuine offer--- booked it earlier this eve for some friends who don't have internet. Actually the price was 1euro and 1pence.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

so what does it cost to get back after the celebrations. :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Just stay and don't come back....................


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

raynipper said:


> .....................................................Never wanted to go to Ireland .................................. Guess we will be going south. Ray.


If it's guaranteed sun you need I can understand your sentiment, but for everything else our part of the world is well worth a visit, you might even want to come back more than once :wink:

With the horror stories coming out of Med rim countries we're looking like a pretty safe bet, our few square miles of dodgy territory are well documented


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So far Ireland has never grabbed me. Either due to the cost of getting there or again the cost of basics when you do get there.
But the very cheap offer of the ferry direct from Cherbourg did tempt me. But as soon as the ferry cost leaps back up to similar to UK crossings, the attraction is lost.

Ray.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

raynipper said:


> So far Ireland has never grabbed me. Either due to the cost of getting there or again the cost of basics when you do get there.
> But the very cheap offer of the ferry direct from Cherbourg did tempt me. But as soon as the ferry cost leaps back up to similar to UK crossings, the attraction is lost.
> 
> Ray.


I agree the cost of ferry travel on The Irish Sea must be a real rip-off, we can get to France, which is a 16 hour(ish) crossing for less than a 4 hour(ish) crossing to the UK.

In our experience the cost of living in not much different from the UK, except for the VAT rate difference, just check out the Aldi, Lidl, Tesco, M & S, etc. Irish websites.
However, the number of Euro an item is priced at makes us look as if we are. It probably goes back to when an Irish Pound had the same value as a Stirling Pound which is still a bit ingrained in out psyche so when we see something costing *four* Stirling it 'looks' cheap to us and when you see the same thing costing *five* Euro it looks dear to you. :? I think we sometimes forget that at the moment £4 has the same value as €5 and a while back £4 = €6


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Jean-Luc.
We live with the Euro all the time now. 
Just checked again and in March two weeks comes out at €186 and April comes out at €370.

Still think I might go south.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*cabin*



TeamRienza said:


> Hi Nipper,
> 
> This is not a con, it was aimed at bringing people from the continent to Ireland for St. Patricks Day under the name 'The Gathering'
> 
> ...


Did you friends manage to get a cabin and at what cost please?

We are booked, but on Reserved Seats!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

When we booked on 2nd Nov all cabins had already been fully booked.
Pity, those cabins ( 4 berth) are really good , brilliant shower(inc towels & soap), just need to remember to bring your travel plug, hair drier,kettle, food drinks etc


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*and........earplugs*



Gretchibald said:


> When we booked on 2nd Nov all cabins had already been fully booked.
> Pity, those cabins ( 4 berth) are really good , brilliant shower(inc towels & soap), just need to remember to bring your travel plug, hair drier,kettle, food drinks etc


And your earplugs if you are on a seat near me (I snore loudly).

TM


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi TY,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.

My mate is travelling with two others, they have a cabin both ways and total cost of trip is 225 euros. I dont have a breakdown of the cost of each leg. I assume that the 15th march includes the cabin for one pound/euro.

Davy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*fares*

I don't know what the cabins did cost. We booked when they were all full.

TM


----------

